# Look 586 MONDRIAN



## TROJAN (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello everyone, im new to your forum and would like some help.

i have purchased a Brand New Look 586 Mondrian frame, its due to go into the shop to be built next week,, can anyone tell me when you cut the seat tube down with the cutting guide supplied with the frame, """'How well does it""" does go ok so you dont get any spliters from the painted side.

Also how tight is the headset done up,,, as ive read peoples appear to come loose

thank you

Dave


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I didn't get any splinters on mine, just use a 32+ tooth blade.

HS - tighten it until it's just feels a bit tight and back off 1/4-1/2 a turn. Mine has been fine since day one.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mine was "problem free" as well. I also wrapped it with masking tape, don't really know if it did anything for the isp but I felt just a little less anxious while cutting it. Just in case, measure 10 times then measure again, then ask 3 people to measure, then measure their measurement. Seemed to work for me, but then I've got OCD.


----------



## jellybone (Mar 12, 2008)

use tape, that should do the trick, the better the tape the better it will work....

also the blade you use is important, you could always test the cut at a higher point in the frame to see how it goes, if there is a problem you'll find out and at least you'll have a second chance...


----------

